

Why doesn't OS X Lion have Siri? - ericleeclark


======
andymoe
Apple ships OSX on a pretty consistent schedule every 18 months to two years
and I think they had their hands full with all the existing stuff slated for
Lion and had also only recently acquired Siri. Engineering teams remain small
and focused at Apple. I'm sure Siri or something like it will make it into the
core OS at some point.

